# First attempt at salmon candy



## ksblazer (Dec 9, 2018)

I remember when my father brought some of this home from a co worker about 20yr ago. Didn't know it was called salmon candy. But it was the best salmon I've ever eaten. Mom asked my Dad to ask him for the recipe. But he said it was a family secret.

Then about 8yrs ago I was at a butcher shop and they had a selection of smoked salmon for sale. The man behind the counter gave me a small sample of their salmon candy and it reminded me of what that salmon tasted like years earlier.

Since I got a smoker and have smoked salmon for dinners a few times. I felt like I was ready to give salmon candy a try.

Found a few recipes and decided I'd give Steven Raichlen's recipe a try.

I smoked it up using cherry pellets and it turned out pretty good. Next time I think I will use alder though.

Here is is a picture of how it turned out


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks Good!

I discovered cherry/cherry blends do have that distinct bite? I'm not sure how to describe it. I haven't done Salmon candy yet, namely as Salmon costs alot! I'd help eat it though!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 9, 2018)

Yum, It's not the cost, it's the anticipation!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2018)

That looks very good. Doing up a batch of walleye for a friend tomorrow. Going to use Bears recipe again. He really liked the 1st batch I made.


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 9, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks Good!
> 
> I discovered cherry/cherry blends do have that distinct bite? I'm not sure how to describe it. I haven't done Salmon candy yet, namely as Salmon costs alot! I'd help eat it though!



I thought I had some Alder, but I guess not. Cherry did give it a nice color though. I think I'm just used to Alder smoked salmon. So that is the flavor profile I'm used to.

I found Alaskan wild caught coho on sale for $9.99 a pound at Fred Meyer's. So I picked up a fillet a little over 2 1\4 pounds. Haven't found a bone in it either, which surprised me.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 9, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> I thought I had some Alder, but I guess not. Cherry did give it a nice color though. I think I'm just used to Alder smoked salmon. So that is the flavor profile I'm used to.
> 
> I found Alaskan wild caught coho on sale for $9.99 a pound at Fred Meyer's. So I picked up a fillet a little over 2 1\4 pounds. Haven't found a bone in it either, which surprised me.


Oooh nice. I'm waiting for GFS to run their frozen fish sales again. Seen Salmon for 5 USD/Lb that way! Not chinook but hey, Salmon was still good when I smoked some :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2018)

Man that looks really good. Nice job on that candy.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks absolutely delicious!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------

